
Holiday Parties Are Key to Professional Success - ryanobjc
https://medium.com/@EricJAlbright/holiday-parties-are-key-to-professional-success-d004bf4f2945#.2r7nsthwm
======
ejharkness
That's amazing - "only in San Francisco" indeed. Is this girl for real or is
it some kind of scam?
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/evs/5913892937.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/evs/5913892937.html)

~~~
orangecat
Even if she's fake, there are others:
[http://www.hireawingwoman.com/why.php](http://www.hireawingwoman.com/why.php).
Social proof is definitely a thing.

~~~
ejharkness
Okay so not just in SF then - says that company is in NY and Boston, expanding
to DC.

